# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Louis Mills Tachi

## JohnD

Here ya go guys and gals.  30 inch Orishigane Tachi By Louis Mills. Sorry for the oil and stuff on the blade. I didn't get a chance to clean before I took some shots. I was so exited :Smilie:  Really an Aweome Piece!!! I'll let y'all be the judge of that :Smilie:  Enjoy :Wink:

----------


## Jason Arnold

Good god, that is a beautiful hamon. Random is just the best. Very nice job on that polish! Better than I'll ever even consider trying.  :Cool:  Who did the bo-hi?

Question John, on a piece like that one, does Mr. Mills keep them as-quenched or subsequently tempered? I'm assuming that was from steel he made himself?

Thanx for the great pics!

----------


## Louie M.

> _Originally posted by Jason Arnold_ 
> *Good god, that is a beautiful hamon. Random is just the best. Very nice job on that polish! Better than I'll ever even consider trying.  Who did the bo-hi?
> 
> Question John, on a piece like that one, does Mr. Mills keep them as-quenched or subsequently tempered? I'm assuming that was from steel he made himself?
> 
> Thanx for the great pics!*


Jason:  Thank you for the compliments.  The Bo-hi was done by me using a japanese style hand held cutter, files, stones and sand papers. All my blades are done as-quenched.  The only thing I do is sort of a mild stress relief right after hardening. Yes the steel is my oroshigane. Everything you see on the blade at this point was done by me. 

Louie   ( Yasutomo )

----------


## Jason Arnold

Thanks for the reply Mr. Mills.  Also, I sent you an e-mail with further questions.  :Cool:

----------

